# STRG + SHIFT + S Tastenkombination öffnet google...



## metty (31. August 2006)

Hallo Miteinander, 

habe vor kurzem mein Betriebssystem neu aufgesetzt und als aller erstes Firefox installert (neueste Version mit Google Toolbar, glaube 1.5.0.4). Nun hat sich der Firefox (oder die Toolbar?) die Tastenkombination STRG + SHIFT + S genommen, öffnet dabei google.de in einem neuen Tab. Egal in welchem Programm ich bin, Firefox setzt sich nach dieser Tastenkombination immer wieder in den Vordergrund und öffnet google. 
Könnt euch vorstellen, dass das zum Kotzen ist, wenn man in Photoshop, Dreamweaver, etc arbeitet. Denn da steht die Tastenkombination nunmal für "Speichern unter". 

Kennt jemand das Problem? Weiß irgendwer woran es liegt und kann mir eventuell weiterhelfen? Ich will diese sch*** Tastenkombination nicht mehr   

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Anime-Otaku (31. August 2006)

Wenn sich die google toolbar als plugin installiert hat, kannst du mal im Firefox unter dem Menüpunkt Tools schauen (oder wie das auch immer im deutschen Firefox heißt). Dort stehen alle Menüs der Erweiterungen.

Ansonsten würde ich dir empfehlen die google toolbar zu deinstallieren.

(Du meinst ja nicht die google schnellsuche in firefox oben rechts)


----------

